# brandee first day home



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww! shes soo cute! congrats


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwww isnt she the cutest!!!! awww i love her!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:shock: OMG - That needed a "Too Cute Warning". SHe is just beautiful. Love her bag and her bed!! Both are great.... where did you get them (if you don't mind me asking :wink: ) 

TOO CUTE!!! Congrats :wave:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

I got the bag and bed from thailand


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a beautiful darling little girl. She is just precious. I love her bed and bag too.

Leslie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is adorable!!!!! What do Bebe and Bowie think of her?! How cute!!!  Congrats!!! :wave:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

they are checking her out but brandee is seperated with them now as she has not had her pup vaccine yet..they will have plenty of time to play with her later for sure. :lol:


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

What a beautiful little girl!!! I love her coloring!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

OMG...she's adorable. I love her bedding also.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is just fabulous!! Love her bed and her little bag! I also have three Chi's....three is good!!  Will be looking forward to more pictures of her!  


sandra 
www.choescustomharness.com


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh she's beautiful, just beautiful. I love her. What a perfect little girl. Does the place you bought the bed from do international sales? LOL sorry, but that is so cute.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's sooo cute!! Do you prefer long-coated chihuahuas? I notice your other babies have long coats as well!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg :shock: i'm jealous !! she's so freakin'cute !!!!

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She is stunning! I wish you decades of chi love.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She is precious!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

She is absolutely precious - she has such an adorable face.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is so cute!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG She is just way too adorable


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Woah what a cutiepie...how old is she?


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks guys..she is a clever little cutie..does her business on paper already and she's only 6 weeks old..we love her so much now.


----------

